
The Life and Death of an American Indie Press - samclemens
https://lithub.com/the-life-and-death-of-an-american-indie-press/
======
mxuribe
Ugh, this is just awful.

> Unfortunately, for writers in these situations, there is not much recourse.
> According to Jonathan Kirsch, a publishing industry attorney, lawsuits are
> not the answer for everyone, or even most people. "When I started out [in
> law], people would say a $20,000 claim cannot be litigated in a cost-
> effective way. Today, I wonder if a $100,000 claim can be litigated in a
> cost-effective way. So that’s one issue. It’s just expensive."

This is just one of the things i really hate about capitalism (and it's not
specific to the publishing industry): in our modern-day environment, we have
little power to protect ourselves against richer/more powerful entities.
Basically, whoever has more money wins; and this deeply saddens me.

~~~
CM30
It's probably insane, but this sort of 'rich seem to get an advantage in legal
situations because of resources' issue makes me wonder how the world might
work if we actively restricted rights based on wealth. What if people and
companies couldn't sue anyone poorer than themselves? How would that affect
the legal system? Or if the richer party always had to pay the legal fees?

Then again, on a more controversial level, what if actual human rights started
vanishing as you crossed wealth thresholds? Would people and companies still
want to be billionaires if that meant losing the right to vote?

~~~
Ididntdothis
" Would people and companies still want to be billionaires if that meant
losing the right to vote?"

No problem there. Use your money to make other people vote for your stuff.
That's what's happening already anyway.

